# R33 Headlights cheap? .... :(



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

is it possible to get these headlights cheap?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

HELL NO!!

Whats the cost in U.S$ 
I have them here in stock at the moe quite expensive $695NZD
iki1493/iki1533/1535
those are the 3 lens numbers.....what are yours??
I will price up freight an dshit if you are interested.
cheers keef


----------

